# Texas Lady Angler's Charity Fish Tournament-June 18th



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

The Texas Lady Anglers is having a charity fish tournament June 18, 2005, out of April Fool Marina. You may log onto www.texasladyanglers.com and go to the tournament section to download your registration form and read the rules. TLA is proud to support this worthwhile group: "The Rose" www.the-rose.org. The Rose is a non-profit breast health care center that provides cancer screening, diagnosis and support to all women regardless of their ability to pay. This organization has over 4,000 doctors who give their professional services free of charge. All ladies will receive tote bag, fish towel, and dinner. There will be prizes given for heaviest trout, flounder, redfish and Texas Slam. Also, raffle tickets will be sold for nice prizes. If you have any questions, please send me a private email and I will respond.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Question - are you guys going to allow the "skippers" to be paid guides?


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you for your question. Since this is a charity event to raise money for a non-profit organization, we are asking skippers to volunteer their services. It is a tax write off for them. Should there be any skippers out there who would like to help in this endeavor, please let us know. We will provide free beverage(s) and dinner. You will also have an opportunity to meet some nice ladies who love to fish. Our ultimate goal is to be able to give this group (The Rose) a nice fat check at the end of a fun filled day.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Thank you for your reply*



Splash said:


> Thank you for your question. Since this is a charity event to raise money for a non-profit organization, we are asking skippers to volunteer their services. It is a tax write off for them. Should there be any skippers out there who would like to help in this endeavor, please let us know. We will provide free beverage(s) and dinner. You will also have an opportunity to meet some nice ladies who love to fish. Our ultimate goal is to be able to give this group (The Rose) a nice fat check at the end of a fun filled day.


 are you guys going to *allow *the "skippers" to be paid guides?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Roberta Roberta Roberta,

I have a donation for you for the tournament, Please message me and well figure out how to get it to you.

Thomas Thomas Thomas


----------



## west Galv. (Apr 28, 2005)

If you need a boat & Capt. give Me a call 713-208-0514
If I can Help Jesse


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

TEXAS LADY ANGLERS ​ CHARITY CHALLENGE FISHING TOURNAMENT​RAFFLE INFORMATION​​Raffle tickets for guided fishing trips are $5.00 each. The raffle drawing will be held June 18th at the April Fool Point Marina starting at 5:00 p.m. You must be present to win. You may purchase tickets the day of the event. Tickets will also be pre-sold at the Kemah Community Center, Marina Bay Drive at Highway 146, Kemah, TX. 77565 from 5-7:00 p.m. Friday, June 17th. 



*Guided Trips*​​
South Texas Charters - South Padre Island experience. For one-half day, 3 people. Captain Todd Casey. 
Reel Fiddler Charters - Rockport to Laguna Madre. Full day, 2 people, Monday thru Wednesday, September thru December. Captain Michael Caserta.
Salty Dawg Guide Service - Galveston Bay. Full day for 2 people. Captain Larry Allen. 
Bay Bound Guide Service - Galveston Bay. One-half day for 2 people. Captain Fred George.
Burdett's Gulf Coast Guide Service- Trinity, Galveston, and Matagorda Bays. One-half day for 3 people. Fish with artificials only. Captain Brent Burdett. 
Coastal Adventures - Matagorda Bay. One-half day for 1-3 persons per boat or 4 if wading. Captain Larry Cabness. 
Rusted Hook Guide Service - launch at Port O'Connor/The Fishing Center. Full day for 4 people. Captain Jimbo Barnes. 
 



*One Guided Trip to be Auctioned*​​*Bay Flats Waterfowl and Fishing Guide Lodge*​*Captain Chris Martin - Seadrift, Texas*​* Port O'Conner Area*​​*TWO DAYS AND TWO NIGHTS*​*FULL MEALS*​*FOUR PEOPLE*​*Wade fishing w/artificials *​Take a look at our web site for tournament information. You don't have to fish to win a raffle. Just buy a $5.00 ticket. You can't win if you don't have a ticket.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Tickets are still for sale for the raffle...will be until June 17th for the Big Raffle that includes guided trips and a BILLYSTIX! Read Billy's post about $100 tickets purchse could win you a 2nd rod FREE,,,,


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Want to say thank you for the guides and many contributors to this non-profit charity tournament. Texas Lady Anglers are proud to serve the Greater Houston/Galveston area by giving our monies to The Rose. The raffle prize list is a mile long with some incredible contributions. Thanks again and hope to see you folks Saturday, June 18th at April Fool Point Marina/Top Water Grill in San Leon, TX. around 5:00 p.m.


----------

